# Over 1000 Frags!! Fragalot's First Frag-Fest!! BEST DEALS EVER!



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

Sunday Oct. 30th between 10am and 9pm Fragalot's Frag-fest! Lots of free frags and lots of deals! Over 1000 frags are ready! SPS , LPS , Zoas/Palys, softies.... some from everything! Best selection ever!

Some of the specials!

Buy 10 get 5 Free!
Buy 20 get 10 Free
Buy 30 get 20 Free!
Draw for 20 free frags!
Draw for 10 free frags!
2 Draws for 5 free frags!

*These specials are ONLY available at fragfest! And only between 10am-9pm!*

All you need to do is show up at fragfest!

PM me or email me for details!!

See you all on sunday!!!


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

where is fragfest exactly?


----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

It will be at my place. Its in Guelph


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That is crazy you guys cant miss this wonderful fragfest!!!


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

What's the average prices of your frags?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

carpool?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

20 mins away from Me... Om in.

www.fragalot.ca


----------



## Fragalot (Sep 19, 2011)

4rdguy said:


> What's the average prices of your frags?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frags are $10 per frag, I have few very rare Acropora frags those ones are $25


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

if someone from the gta/markham area wants to make it to the sale lemme know? I can even drive (a mini cooper) if you will split the gas. chances are with my nano i can't get the 10 + 5 free deal, so if there are other small-timers out there like me we could make the 10 frags and split the freebie ^_^

pm if interested


----------

